# août - prononciation



## gvergara

Salut:

Je voulais savoir si au jour le jour on prononce le t final de _août_.

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je prononce le "t", mais je sais que tout le monde ne le fait pas... Attends d'autres avis !


----------



## Nicomon

Je prononce août comme *ou*. Sans le a, ni le t.


> Le mot _août_ se prononce généralement [u] (_ou_) avec le _a_ initial et le _t_ final muets. On accepte également la prononciation [ut] (_out_), qui est plus courante en France qu'au Québec. Par contre, les prononciations en deux syllabes [au] (_a-ou_) et [aut] (_a-out_) sont considérées comme vieillies ou appartenant à la langue familière.


(source)


----------



## Calamitintin

Mes petites prononciations perso...!

En (a)oût(e)
Au mois d'(a)oû(t) !!!
++
Cal


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je prononce le "t" dans tous les cas, phénomène d'imprégnation parce qu'autour de moi, enfant, je l'ai toujours entendu prononcé ainsi! La première fois que j'ai entendu "ou", je crois que j'ai eu un moment d'hésitation sur le sens de ce mot!


----------



## itka

Pour août, [out] (pour les familiers de l'API-IPA [ut]), j'ai eu la même surprise que PZ : je n'ai pas compris instantanément ce mot étrange [ou]... surtout que je l'ai entendu dans une vieille chanson qui parlait de la mi-août, et ça donnait ceci :
"A la mi-août..." (répété un grand nombre de fois) et moi je me demandais quels étranges minets émettaient ainsi des mi-aous diphtongués.
Si les paroles vous intéressent : À la mi-Août (par Ray Ventura et ses collégiens) - fiche chanson - B&M

Je pense que dans le grand nord (au-dessus de Lyon), ils prononcent [u]... Ce qui est très joli quand on parle du mois d'août, sous la forme du mois doux ...


----------



## Aoyama

Bizarrement, la plupart des dictionnaires -et particulièrement le Robert- indiquent pour *août* la prononciation [*u*] alors que pour moi, ce serait plutôt [*ut* / *u:t*] sauf en composition pour certaines dates : quinze août, huit août, et encore, cette prononciation serait à mon avis vieillie ou régionale.
Je pense qu'il conviendrait d'enseigner que la prononciation d'*août* est bien *ut* ou *u:t *et que *u* , tout en étant possible, n'est pas la norme.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Cyrrus

D'accord aussi. Ça fait des lustres que je n'ai pas entendu la prononciation u autour de moi, et personnellement j'ai toujours prononcé le t.
Les dicos se mettent souvent à jour en ce qui concerne le vocabulaire mais à part ça continuent à véhiculer de vieilles normes qui n'ont plus aucun écho dans la vie quotidienne, que ce soit pronociation, grammaire ou autre.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Aoyama,

Je dis personnellement out, même s'il paraît qu'il faudrait dire ou.
Le Petit Bob autorise out dans sa dernière édition, ouf, je suis sauvée ! 

On a beaucoup parlé de la prononciation du mois d'août au dernier mois d'août en France. Un petit article résumant cette histoire ici.

Et pour répondre à ta question (quand pensez-vous ?) : je pense assez souvent !


----------



## Ploupinet

J'ai souvent entendu "ou" ou même "aou", mais plutôt pour des générations au-dessus de la mienne


----------



## gvergara

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je dis personnellement out, même s'il paraît qu'il faudrait dire ou.
> Le Petit Bob autorise out dans sa dernière édition, ouf, je suis sauvée !


D'accord, mais... c'est qui, le Petit Bob ? Un cousin à Robert ???


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dis également [ut] dans tous les cas.



> Prendre ses vacances au début de l'été, c'est « in » ; les prendre à la fin, c'est « août ».
> Philippe Geluck, _Le Chat_


----------



## Calamitintin

gvergara said:


> D'accord, mais... c'est qui, le Petit Bob ? Un cousin à Robert ???


Bob est le diminutif classique pour Robert. Le Petit Robert est un dictionnaire français. Le p'tit Bob est un dico Karinien. J'espère que tu as tout clair maintenant !  
En ce qui concerne la question du fil, je dis "au mois d'oû", mais "en oûte, je vais à la plage ".


----------



## Maître Capello

Calamitintin said:


> Bob est le diminutif classique pour Robert. Le Petit Robert est un dictionnaire français. Le p'tit Bob est un dico Karinien.


Mais les deux en valent la peine ! (Tout le monde sait que les Roberts vont par deux ! )


----------



## LaurentK

Calamitintin said:


> Bob est le diminutif classique pour Robert. Le Petit Robert est un dictionnaire français. Le p'tit Bob est un dico Karinien. J'espère que tu as tout clair maintenant !
> En ce qui concerne la question du fil, je dis "au mois d'oû", mais "en oûte, je vais à la plage ".


Tout pareil, je dis comme Calamitintin et Charles:
_J'avais beau m'y attendre mon coeur vide de tout
Ressemble à s'y méprendre à Paris au mois d'aoû(t)
et le 15 aoû*t* Paris est désert (même plus vrai...)_



Maître Capello said:


> Mais les deux en valent la peine ! (Tout le monde sait que les Roberts vont par deux ! )


MC !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les anciennes chansons sont terribles pour les anciennes prononciations.
Dans la chanson "A la mi-août" (Ray Ventura et ses Collégiens, 1950, et non, je n'étais pas né), _mi-août _est effectivement prononcé comme _Miaou.
_Pour mémoire, dans _Jolie Môme_ de Léo (Ferré), _T'es toute nue sous ton *pull*_ rimait sans problème avec _Y'a la rue qu'est Ma*boule*_...


----------



## itka

Moi je dis [ut] comme tout le monde  mais j'aimais bien la chanson "A la mi-août" qu'on entendait beaucoup quand j'avais environ cinq ans et que j'ai interprétée pendant des décennies comme "A la Miaou"... Une autre façon de parler "chat" (cf. Gelück)

JDS, je n'ai pas posté mon message et je vois qu'encore une fois tu me coupes l'herbe sous le pied ! Mais décidément, nous avons le même cadre de référence !

Tant pis, je poste quand même !


----------



## Cath.S.

Au mois d'août moite et doux...

Ôte-moi donc d'un doute :
dit-on "ou" ou bien "oute" ?
__


Calamitintin said:


> En ce qui concerne la question du fil, je dis "au mois d'oû", mais "en oûte, je vais à la plage ".


Je prononce comme Calamitintin et je suis d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit jusqu'à présent (sauf en cas de mastectomie hélas ).


----------



## Aoyama

LaurentK said:


> Ressemble à s'y méprendre à Paris au mois d'aoû(t)
> et le 15 aoû*t* Paris est désert (même plus vrai...)


Oui certes, alors que justement, pour 15 août on devrait avoir *quinzou* ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je précise que contrairement aux autres, je peux prononcer aussi le t quand je dis « au mois d'août »... et je peux dire le 15 ou... pas très logique tout ça...


----------



## DOM78

Il semble que tout soit bon, et que tout le monde comprenne quelle que soit la prononciation choisie, finalement....


----------



## Grop

C'est amusant, j'ai beau tout lire, et en aucun cas je ne prononce ça autrement qu'out (avec un t). C'est peut-être régional, je vis dans le Sud...

C'est encore plus amusant qu'on puisse imaginer interdire ça ^^.


----------



## dicomec

Mon Hachette dit : u(t)


----------



## Albert 50

Dans mon coin du Canada nous ne prononçons jamais ce "t" inutile â la fin du mot "août".   Je ne l'ai jamais prononcé..... sauf lorsque j'habitais à Paris, pour éviter les fou rires...

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## Ploupinet

DOM78 said:


> Il semble que tout soit bon, et que tout le monde comprenne quelle que soit la prononciation choisie, finalement....


Bien résumé !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aoyama said:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment _contrairement aux _autres (quels autres ?), mais la chose est marrante . [...]


Contrairement à ceux qui ont répondu avant moi sur ce fil.
Ça vaut ce que ça vaut comme « sondage ».


----------



## Killaloe

J'ai passé une partie de mon enfance à Niort, France, il y a soixante ans, et j'ai l'inclination de prononcer le "a" au commencement d'août, mais ça peut-être aussi quelque chose que j'ai appris à l'école.


----------



## Aoyama

Bienvenu(e) sur le Forum Killaloe !
Cela signifierait que tu prononces a-oût ? Inhabituel, même si, comme on sait, on prononce le a dans : *aoûtat *et *aoûtien* .
C'est vrai aussi que dans un film de Pagnol, je me souviens avoir entendu prononcer a-oût, mais une forme dialectale, probablement.


> ça peut-être aussi quelque chose que j'ai appris à l'école


, pas en France, je ne crois pas.


----------



## Thomas1

Mon Robert Micro donne [u(t)] et cela, c-à-d. [ut], est ce que j'ai appris à l'école. 

Tom


----------



## janpol

il est normal qu'au mois de juillett' on se pose la question :
dans sa grande sagesse, mon dico dit [u] ou [ut] mais, exceptionnellement, on peut dire [au] car la poésie autorise bien des licences (cf : l'inoubliable "A la mi-août, c'est tellement plus romantique/A la mi-août, y a d'la joie pour les matous" 
On n'a jamais entendu un chat prononcer [miut]


----------



## Nicomon

Comme Albert  (#24) je ne prononce pas le t.  Pas plus que je ne le prononce dans _coût, goût_ et _moût_.   Mais bon, je le prononce dans _scout_.

Et je miaule comme un chat anglophone.  mi-août = miu


> Le mot _août_ se prononce généralement [u] (_ou_) avec le _a_ initial et le _t_ final muets. On accepte également la prononciation [ut] (_out_), qui est plus courante en France qu'au Québec.


----------



## tilt

La notion de _prononciation généralement acceptée _est très relative, en l'occurence.
Je ne crois pas dire autre chose que _[ut] (_sauf éventuellement pour les besoins d'une rime, comme dans la chanson de Renaud : _Au mois d'août, elle met les bouts_).




itka said:


> Moi je dis [ut] comme tout le monde  mais j'aimais bien la chanson "A la mi-août" qu'on entendait beaucoup quand j'avais environ cinq ans et que j'ai interprétée pendant des décennies comme "A la Miaou"... Une autre façon de parler "chat" (cf. Gelück)


C'est d'autant plus normal que la chanson elle-même demandait cette interprétation :


> L'époque la plus adéquate
> C'est celle que chantent les chattes :
> "A la mi-août
> C'est tell'ment plus romantique


----------



## Aoyama

On a deux problèmes ici :
- savoir si on prononce le *a*
*-* savoir si on prononce le *t *
pour le *a*, je dis que c'est inhabituel, même si comme le dit justement janpol on trouve des choses amusantes comme "à la mi-août" (dont j'attribue [?] la paternité au regretté Boby Lapointe), pour le *t *, l'usage est partagé et les deux se rencontrent.
Nicomon fait une remarque analogique intéressante en citant *coût, goût *et* moût *. 
Personne ne prononcera le t pour goût et moût mais bizarrement la prononciation "coûte" (pour coût) est très répandue en France (et énervante). Une influence du verbe sur le nom ?


----------



## sly.alex

Killaloe said:


> J'ai passé une partie de mon enfance à Niort, France, il y a soixante ans, et j'ai l'inclination de prononcer le "a" au commencement d'août, mais ça peut-être aussi quelque chose que j'ai appris à l'école.


 Je ne sais pas comment c'était il y a 60 ans mais aujourd'hui août ne se prononce plus avec le "a" à Niort


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Cyrrus said:


> D'accord aussi. Ça fait des lustres que je n'ai pas entendu la prononciation u autour de moi, et personnellement j'ai toujours prononcé le t.
> Les dicos se mettent souvent à jour en ce qui concerne le vocabulaire mais à part ça continuent à véhiculer de vieilles normes qui n'ont plus aucun écho dans la vie quotidienne, que ce soit pronociation, grammaire ou autre.



Je ne voudrais pas en faire toute une polémique, mais environ 8 millions de locuteurs québécois disent "ou" comme il semble que ce soit toujours le cas en Normandie (d'où est issue la majorité des Canadiens français).
Et, pour continuer en musique: 
"Paris _quinzou_, Paris _quinzou_,
Nous aurions pu l'avoir tout à nous,  
Paris est désert en ce mois d'_ou_ ,
Mais tu es parti en Espagne."
Barbara est-elle d'origine normande?


----------



## janpol

je confirme : en Normandie, on entend plutôt [u]
Barbara est née à Neuilly s/Seine 
les dicos donnent le choix entre u et ut, peut-on être plus tolérant ?


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> les dicos donnent le choix entre u et ut, peut-on être plus tolérant ?


 
Dicos ou pas dicos... perso je n'ai rien contre ce _ut_, ni même contre _a-ou / mi-aou. _L'important, c'est qu'on se comprenne.  

Après tout, certains québécois prononcent le _t _de _bout_. On pourrait donc combiner la phrase de Renaud en hexagono/québécois... _au mois d'out' elle met les bouttes.  _


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> Je ne crois pas dire autre chose que _[ut] (_sauf éventuellement pour les besoins d'une rime, comme dans la chanson de Renaud : _Au mois d'août, elle met les bouts_)


Avant Renaud, Pierre Perret chantait _C'est au mois d'août tagada tagada / Qu'on met les bouts tagada tagada / Qu'on fait les fous les gros matous les sapajous...
_Mais la rouerie / finesse / coup-de-bolitude de Perret est dans l'ajout de "tagada tagada" qui, par le "t" initial, permet toutes les finales _aoûte / Aoû...
_


----------



## geostan

Je dis [u] également, mais je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas avantage à prononcer le [t] dans un cas comme le suivant:

juillet ou août...


----------



## tilt

Et ne parlons pas d'un mois d'août doux (et ensoleillé, par exemple)...


----------



## Matthieu88

d'après mon expérience, je trouve qu'au moins la plupart des français de France disent "out" et d'avoir travaille 2 ans avec des québécois, je n'entend que "ou" 

avons-nous des canadiens qui peut confirmer?  il y a déjà pas mal de français qui affirment qu'ils prononcent le "t" final.


----------



## Nicomon

Matthieu88 said:


> avons-nous des canadiens qui peut confirmer?  il y a déjà pas mal de français qui affirment qu'ils prononcent le "t" final.


  Mais des canadiens on déjà confirmé.  Voir mes autres posts dans ce fil.

On ne prononce habituellement pas le "t" de août, au Québec.  Mais ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que les deux prononciations sont possibles et aussi correctes l'une que l'autre. Un Français comprendra « ou » et un Québécois comprendra « outt' ».

Tilt :  je dirais peut-être _un mois d'août clément_.  Ou j'inverserais _ensoleillé et doux_. 

Quant à _juillet ou août_... qu'on prononce ou non le "t", l'assonance _ou outt' _n'est pas très heureuse.  Disons _en juillet ou en aoû(t)_ /au mois de juillet ou au mois d'aoû(t).


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

J'abonde totalement dans le (bon) sens de Nicomon!


----------



## danielc

Je n'ai jamais entendu le "t" prononcé par un locuteur natif du français canadien. Mais je me rappelle un Canadien plus de 60 ans, un de mes profs, qui disait "a-ou". S'il vit encore, il sera proche de cent ans.


----------

